# Triple boot



## AppleSpirit (6 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour, est-ce que vous pouvez me dire si je commets une erreur quelque part en procédant ainsi :

1. Achat du Macbook 12 Retina avec Yosetime déjà installé à l'achat

2. Installation de Bootcamp et création d'une partition destinée à Windows mais sans installer Windows.

3. Installation de ReFit

4. Reboot avec cd de Lubuntu bootant en live cd (sans installation).

5. Avec Gparted je splitte en deux la partition créée par Bootcamp au point 2.

6. Reboot avec cd de Lubuntu et installation de Lubuntu sur l'une des deux partitions splittée par Gparted au point 5.

7. Reboot avec cd de Windows et installation de Windows sur l'une des deux partitions splittée par Gparted au point 5.

Est-ce que je commets une erreur quelque part ? Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2015)

Côté Windows, je ne sais pas.
Mais côté Linux, il te faut deux partitions : une pour le système et une pour le _swap_.
En général on attribue à la partition de _swap_ la même taille que la RAM.

Reste que je ne suis pas sûr que tu puisses bien utiliser le MB 12" Retina sous Linux. La dernière fois que j'ai cherché des informations, il y avait pas mal de pilotes manquants. Et encore aujourd'hui ça n'a pas l'air gagné...


----------



## AppleSpirit (6 Juillet 2015)

J'ose vous demander comment ça se passe pour les pilotes ? Est-ce que c'est Apple qui doit donner l'autorisation de les mettre à disposition pour des logiciels tiers ? Est-ce qu'il y a des chances pour que dans quelques mois les pilotes soient mis à disposition des distributions Linux ?


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2015)

Les pilotes ne seront jamais fournis par Apple pour Linux.
Tout au plus Apple en fournit pour Windows, avec Bootcamp.

Pour Linux, de bonnes âmes feront de la rétro-ingénierie pour élaborer des pilotes _ad hoc_. À moins que certains fournisseurs donnent un coup de main (j'ai un gros doute, sur ce point, malheureusement).

Personnellement, je pense que je ne me l'offrirai que lorsque Linux pourra s'y installer.


----------



## AppleSpirit (6 Juillet 2015)

Mais est-ce qu'il y une raison de penser que Ubuntu puisse être installé sur les MacBook en général et pas sur le MacBook 12" Retina ?


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2015)

Plus qu'une raison...

Personnellement j'ai installé XUbuntu [c'est-à-dire Ubuntu dans sa déclinaison XFCE] sur mon vieux MacBook Pro ; non sans quelques soucis avec la carte graphique NVidia [un bug "amusant" fait que le bleu et le rouge sont inversés... mais une mise à jour l'an dernier à fait que cela n'est pas _toujours_ vrai : on reste dans l'expérimental !] mais pour le reste pleinement fonctionnel.

Sur un MacBook Air (j'ai un 11" de juillet 2011), je n'ai aucun problème. J'ai essayé la dernière KUbuntu [Ubuntu avec KDE, très joli dans sa dernière version] mais je l'ai finalement laissé sur eOS et ça tourne très bien. Linux gère bien moins correctement l'énergie mais à part ça, c'est impeccable [et s'il gère moins bien l'énergie, il est beaucoup moins consommateur de RAM].

En général et quel que soit le matériel (PC ou Mac) Linux ne s'installe bien que si le constructeur fournit tous les pilotes d'emblée (comme le DELL XPS Developer Edition) ou si la machine n'a rien d'exotique et, surtout, elle n'est pas récente. Il faut du temps pour faire de la rétro-ingénierie.


----------



## AppleSpirit (7 Juillet 2015)

Donc ça signifie que tout au plus dans quelques mois je pourrai installer Linux sur le macbook 12" Retina. Car le hic c'est que la machine je l'ai déjà achetée... (pas encore reçue mais déjà achetée) et que ça me ferait mal de savoir que Linux ne puisse pas y être installé...


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2015)

Je comprends. Malheureusement, rien n'est garanti sur ce point.
Je ne peux que te conseiller de fouiller les forums Linux (Ubuntu ou autres), notamment anglo-saxons (plus dynamiques).

Personnellement, je vais suivre le sujet attentivement.

Mais Windows 10 fonctionnera très bien sur ce MacBook.


----------



## AppleSpirit (7 Juillet 2015)

Après plusieurs recherches, il s'avèrent que le clavier, le ssd, le trackpad et la carte réseau du macbook 12" Retina ne sont pas reconnus pas Linux (quelle que soit la version). J'espère qu'une solution sera trouvée... Je peux certes y installer Windows 10, mais ce qui me fait peur dans cette histoire c'est que dans trois ans peut-être ce macbook ne sera plus assez puissant pour fonctionner avec des OS commerciaux TOUS gourmands en ressources. C'est pour cela que l'idée de pouvoir y installer Lubuntu me rassurait et me laissait penser que cette machine tournerait encore dans 8 ans.


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2015)

On ne peut pas savoir ce que l'avenir nous réserve, notamment avec Apple qui prend ses décisions de manière assez abrupte. La tendance d'OS X est plutôt d'aller vers une optimisation du système et une compatibilité matérielle large : des machines assez anciennes restent compatibles, à quelques fonctionnalités près (qui ne m'intéressent pas donc sans dommage pour moi). Ainsi mon vieux MBP de 2008 tournera-t-il sur El Capitan. Ce qui est pas mal du tout.

Mais je crains que d'ici une ou deux versions, et malgré la présence de machines récentes comme ces MB 12", Apple ne nous sorte un OS X++ (genre OS XI) ou, par exemple, passe à une autre architecture (adieu Intel) qui rende plus rapidement obsolètes les machines actuelles, comme ça a été le cas il y a quelques années.

Linux est capable de tourner sur de petites configurations pour des besoins réduits [il ne faut pas rêver : le montage vidéo requerra des ressources quel que soit l'OS] donc il faut espérer que de bonnes âmes se penchent sur ce MB 12". Mais il va falloir attendre des mois pour avoir une version stabilisée, si jamais elle arrive.

Ta "chance" est que Microsoft s'oriente vers une évolution graduelle de son OS et une volonté de stabilité (apparente) qui ne réjouira pas les vendeurs de PC, avec des mises à jour incrémentales et des optimisations plutôt que des ajouts de fonctionnalités coûteuses et plus ou moins utiles.

Mon pronostic, qui, comme tous les pronostics, est personnel et très incertain, est que :
a) OS X ne tiendra pas plus de deux versions sur les versions actuelles des MB 12"
b) Linux ne fonctionnera probablement pas bien (si jamais il fonctionne) avant 12-18 mois
c) Windows 10 y durera plusieurs années, plus longtemps que OS X.

NB : pour Linux, le pilote du trackpad devrait arriver plus rapidement, dans la mesure où ce même trackpad est aussi sur les MBP actuels ; du coup les développeurs y travailleront plus volontiers (et plus facilement aussi).


----------



## AppleSpirit (8 Juillet 2015)

Moi si je sais que je peux y installer Lubuntu dans un an ou un an et demi ça me va. Ce qui m'intéresse c'est de ne pas être obligé d'acheter une nouvelle machine dans deux ans. Je ne sais pas vous, mais moi je déteste me dire que je ne suis pas celui qui contrôle les choses, mais que c'est Apple qui le fait et Apple qui décide quand je suis obligé de renouveler mon matériel, ça m'angoisse comme idée. Ca a été la même logique d'ailleurs jusqu'à aujourd'hui avant Windows 10 avec Microsoft. C'est pour ça que pour moi Linux est une bénédiction. C'est une véritable liberté, une liberté concrète que nous offre Linux.


----------



## BlueG3 (9 Juillet 2015)

bonsoir ,

pour info perso je suis sur un macpro quad 2008 et je suis resté sous os 10.6.8 depuis.
Cela fait 2 ans que le matériel est obsolète et el capitan ne sera son dernier os ( ni yosemite ).

motif : l'applestore est pour moi cad depuis la 10.7 ( et les versions suivantes ) quelque chose que j'evite simplement, excepté  Ithunes pour la musique.

bref , l’obsolescence chez Apple , cela dépends de l'année de sortie  , du bon ou mauvais matériel et des années qui passent, mais aussi des bonnes versions os x.

Actuellement je devrais voir pour la suite pour le changement matériel et cela ne sera pas un macpro ,ni un imac,sans doute un hackintosh , je regarde en ce moment sur les différents linux. 


pour Applespirit , rien n'est perdu pour ton linux,  les machines virtuelles comme virtualbox ou VmWare sont corrects comme  solution intermédiaire avant une vrai install Linux , si cela peut t'aider


----------



## AppleSpirit (9 Juillet 2015)

Non, une VM c'est hors de question pour moi. Un conseil que je te donne c'est de garder ton macbook pro 2008 et d'y installer Lubuntu. Tu seras un roi avec ça et tu pourras le garder encore 15 ans. 

Enfin, une question additionnelle. Est-ce que quelqu'un ici pense qu'il y a un quelconque risque qu'il n'y ait jamais de driver mis au point pour le macbook 12" Retina et que je ne puisse jamais y installer linux même dans trois ans ?


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2015)

Oui, il y a (toujours) un risque, à pondérer en fonction des composants de l'ordinateur.

Pour qu'un système fonctionne convenablement, il faut des pilotes pour les composants matériels. Plus les composants sont spécifiques et plus la probabilité d'avoir un pilote est petite. [Cela n'a d'ailleurs rien de spécifique à Apple : j'ai un VAIO (SONY) avec une carte graphique Intel intégrée bien nase dont Intel et SONY se sont bien gardés de fournir le pilote pour Linux et dont les pilotes OSS sont nuls...]
Donc il faut étudier tous les composants du MacBook 12" : carte graphique, puce Wifi, ports USB(-C) etc. et voir si leurs pilotes existent. Apparemment, à ce jour la puce Wifi n'a pas de pilote, le trackpad non plus (logique) et le clavier pas davantage (logique aussi : c'est de l'Apple pur sucre). Encore une fois : plus ces composants seront utilisés dans d'autres machines, plus grandes seront les chances d'avoir un pilote [et, après tout, tu pourrais contribuer à leur création ].

Dans ton cas, le mal est fait : tu as _déjà_ acheté ton MacBook 12". Mon conseil est donc : commence par le configurer pour OS X et Ouinedoze 10. Tu pourras ensuite le reconfigurer tranquillement plus tard pour Linux aussi.
Sinon, tu peux le revendre tout de suite [ou le renvoyer à l'expéditeur : c'est ton droit de te raviser et tu as 14 jours pour le faire, une fois l'appareil reçu, si je ne me trompe pas] et prendre un MacBook Air. Moins bel écran, un peu plus lourd mais plus de ports et de facilités et une compatibilité Linux plus assurée [vérifier pour les modèles récents, bien entendu : il faut toujours vérifier la compatibilité Linux avant d'acheter].

@*BlueG3* : à mon avis, la VM ne répond pas au problème d'*AppleSpirit*. Sauf à pouvoir installer directement sur le matériel un hyperviseur natif (ce qui me paraît hautement improbable) il faudra toujours avoir un OS sur lequel lancer l'hyperviseur puis la VM. Sur un matériel faiblard comme celui du MacBook 12", ça ne paraît pas très souhaitable.

[Personnellement, ce que j'aimerais vraiment c'est pouvoir utiliser mon MBA sur FreeBSD mais là, c'est râpé...]


----------



## AppleSpirit (12 Juillet 2015)

Malheureusement, le verrouillage Apple a eu raison de mon achat. J'ai annulé la commande de mon macbook 12"...


----------



## bompi (14 Juillet 2015)

En l'occurrence, Apple ne verrouille pas plus que les autres ; pas moins ni plus : ça ne les intéresse pas.

Mais des machines comme les MBA sont très bien pris en charge par Linux ; à une époque, c'étaient même les seuls _ultrabooks_ presque complètement supportés [le presque : le port Thunderbolt alors non géré sous Linux].
À l'époque où j'ai acheté mon MBA c'est ce qui a en partie guidé mon choix : le DELL n'était pas disponible et les Acer, Asus ou autres Samsung étaient des calamités pour Linux.
Il est évident que le fait que Linus Torvalds utilisait un MBA a dû aidé un peu...

Tous ceux qui connaissent un peu Linux (et c'est encore plus vrai pour les systèmes plus confidentiels comme les *BSD) savent qu'on ne prend pas une machine neuve, quelle qu'en soit la marque, pour y installer un petit pingouin. Ou alors une machine spécifiquement conçue et préparée pour ça (le DELL XPS Developer Edition).


----------



## AppleSpirit (15 Juillet 2015)

J'avoue que maintenant je louche sur le macbook air 11 pouces i7 2,2 ghz (turbo boost jusqu'à 3,2 ghz), 8 go ram... il est en fait super puissant (beaucoup plus puissant que le macbook 12" retina) et il est compatible Linux.... Et il a l'avantage d'avoir un port usb ne nécessitant pas d'achats d'adaptateurs supplémentaires et il a le magsafe... Par contre l'écran est plus petit, il n'est pas retina, la machine est un peu plus lourde et prend plus de place :-(


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2015)

Difficile d'avoir tout ce que l'on souhaite


----------



## AppleSpirit (15 Juillet 2015)

Le macbook air 11" de mars 2015, Intel Core i7, Intel HD Graphics 6000, 8 GB, SSD 256 GB est 100% compatible Lubuntu ? Aucun risque ?


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2015)

Je le redis : une règle empirique très générale est que Linux fonctionne bien sur des machines sorties quelques mois (genre 12-24) auparavant. Plus récent est l'ordinateur plus grand est le risque de rencontrer une incompatibilité.

Le MBA 2015 ne semble pas être une exception...

Regarde déjà cette page (et celle-là aussi) pour avoir une idée de ce qui _est_ compatible [sauf bug spécifique à une application, la compatibilité à Ubuntu s'étend à ses diverses déclinaisons (X|K|L)Ubuntu].
Ensuite, la lecture de ce fil-ci semble confirmer que ce n'est pas encore gagné. Je ne vois pas beaucoup de fils sur ce MacBook Air 7,1 ; il est encore un peu jeune.


----------

